# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  قضايا في مادة قانون العقوبات (القسم العام)

## نادين

_مرحبا طلاب القانون عندي لكم مجموعة قضايا في مادة قانون العقوبات القسم العام_ 


*(القضية الأولى)*

أتفق *(أ)* و *(ب)* على سرقة المجوهرات التي تحتفظ بها السيدة *(ج)* في شقتها . فقام *(أ)* بدخول الشقة واستولى على المجوهرات ثم انتهز فرصة نوم *(ج)* وواقعها كرها عنها، بينما بقي (ب) يراقب الحركة أسفل العمارة ولما استيقظ حارسها لصلاة الفجر عاجلة *(ب)* بضربه بقطعة من الحديد على رأسه فمات على الفور. تجمع السكان أثر صرخات *(ج)* وتم القبض على المتهمين.

السؤال الأول: 

ما مدى مسؤلية كل من *(أ) و(ب)* عن الجرائم التي ارتكبت؟

السؤال الثاني: 

هل تتغير مسؤلية *(أ) و(ب)* إذا ثبت أنهما كانا في حالة سكر اختياري أثناء ارتكاب هذه الجرائم؟

*(القضية الثانية)*

إذا قتل *(أ)* مصري الجنسية*(ب)* لبنانية الجنسية في أبو ظبي بدولة الأمارات العربية المتحدة بناء على تحريض والدته تلفونيا من القاهرة ، فهل يطبق القانون المصري على هذه الجريمة؟

*(القضية الثالثة)*

ما هي الجريمة التي يسأل عنها من فتح باب منزل لسرقتة ثم هرب عندما سمع صوتا بالمنزل ، ثم جاء لص أخر فانتهز فرصة الباب المفتوح وسرقة محتوايات المنزل؟


_في إنتظار محاولاتكم للإجابة عن هذه القضايا_

----------


## البا شا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## umbrella crops

لكم مني خالص الشكر و الاحترام

----------

